# NACD Optiwhite Aquariums on eBay



## PM (30 Apr 2018)

Hi all,

I’m considering a 40cm cube. Does anyone know what the silicone work is like on these aquariums? Is it as good as ADA? I can’t seem to find any user examples online.

Here’s a link:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NACD-Aqu...283126?hash=item3f909f1036:g:3VsAAOSw5VtaTTLs


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Apr 2018)

Hi
A friend of mine needed a custom size tank so he took the gamble and went for it. When he finally got the tank he was surprise the built was just as good as ADA

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## alto (30 Apr 2018)

Awesome tank - what are the dimensions?

(did you help scape this? )


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Apr 2018)

Thanks for sharing that Ryan, I've been wondering if NACD were any good. 
I've had a good email conversation with the owner, but in the end I didn't take the plunge...I was more than a bit wary after my online experience with APS. 
He sent me some images which might also be helpful here...seems he's is as good as his images would suggest after all.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Apr 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Thanks for sharing that Ryan, I've been wondering if NACD were any good.
> I've had a good email conversation with the owner, but in the end I didn't take the plunge...I was more than a bit wary after my online experience with APS.
> He sent me some images which might also be helpful here...seems he's is as good as his images would suggest after all.


Awesome. Thanks for sharing tim


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Apr 2018)

alto said:


> Awesome tank - what are the dimensions?
> 
> (did you help scape this? )


It was 60x27x30 i think not 100% sure. No i didnt scape this tank


----------



## PM (30 Apr 2018)

Thanks all, just ordered a 45x35x35. Perfect size for what I want! Excited.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Apr 2018)

Let us know when you get it, maybe you could do a bit of a review.


----------



## Nigel95 (30 Apr 2018)

The finish looks awesome


----------



## PM (30 Apr 2018)

I’ll begin a Journal for the setup in a few weeks time and include a bunch of pics of the tank.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Apr 2018)

Hi
They make custom size tank and cabinet. 
I have a order for a 90cm cabinet. Really good price


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Apr 2018)

Care to share how much Ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Apr 2018)

Yep a 90x45x80 is £200 with delivery. Over 130 colours to choose


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 May 2018)

That's a pretty good price isn't it looks really nice to


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 May 2018)

PM said:


> Thanks all, just ordered a 45x35x35. Perfect size for what I want! Excited.


How much was the tank if u don't mind me asking


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 May 2018)

That is fantastic, hardly worth making one yourself for that kind of price.


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 May 2018)

I know thinkin of ordering for my 45p


----------



## TheAquascaper (9 May 2018)

Ordering one


----------



## PM (10 May 2018)

Jayefc1 said:


> How much was the tank if u don't mind me asking


£156 including delivery and tank base mat.


----------



## mooncake (5 Jun 2018)

Sorry to bump the thread PM, but I was wondering whether you’ve been happy with your NACD tank so far? I’ve been looking around for ones that are comparable to ADA in quality, possibly for a future purchase as ADA stock is really limited at the moment due to TGM’s closure, and this was one company I kept coming across.


----------



## PM (6 Jun 2018)

The quality is excellent.  Very happy, I've had a couple of ADA tanks and I can't tell the difference . Best of all, you can have absolutely any size you can dream up! 



mooncake said:


> Sorry to bump the thread PM, but I was wondering whether you’ve been happy with your NACD tank so far? I’ve been looking around for ones that are comparable to ADA in quality, possibly for a future purchase as ADA stock is really limited at the moment due to TGM’s closure, and this was one company I kept coming across.


----------



## mooncake (6 Jun 2018)

PM said:


> The quality is excellent.  Very happy, I've had a couple of ADA tanks and I can't tell the difference . Best of all, you can have absolutely any size you can dream up!


Thanks for the feedback. That's what appeals to me - the fact I could have a tank with exactly the dimensions I'd like. The ones currently listed by NACD on ebay do seem to come with a hefty price tag, though, in comparison to the ADAs that are on sale at TGM at the moment. I've been thinking about picking up one of those before they're all gone, but I'm a little put of by the sizes that are left. They are not quite the sizes I'd ideally choose, yet I do own one already and love the quality. They're less than half the price of the NACD ones because of the sale. Decisions...


----------



## becks (6 Aug 2018)

I got a price for a NCAD rimless aquarium recently and they came in quite expensive imo, a tank smaller than the 1200 was just a tad cheaper than the EA 1200 tank only.  As a result Im going with the EA aquascaper 1200.


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Aug 2018)

I think in the absence of ADA in the UK, EA are the go to manufacturer.


----------



## becks (7 Aug 2018)

for reference the aquarium I had priced was, 120 x 50 x 45, so a 20" width instead of 24"


----------



## Marc Davis (8 Aug 2018)

These tanks look so nice!!!

One day maybe...


----------



## robinj (13 Aug 2018)

Isn't thicker silicone layer better than this ultra clear joints? I also have custom made 30L optiwhite cube and it looks good, but the method of joints is the "classic one" (thicker).


----------



## becks (13 Aug 2018)

rjugas said:


> Isn't thicker silicone layer better than this ultra clear joints? I also have custom made 30L optiwhite cube and it looks good, but the method of joints is the "classic one" (thicker).



The structural bond of silicone is only on the facing joints, when it’s spread out across the joint that section does nothing to assist with the integrity.


----------



## Onoma1 (16 Aug 2018)

Like Mooncake, I would be interested in the response. I would love to buy an ADA from TGM, however, even in the sale the one large tank available is still quite an investment (even on sale). NACD seem to be the obvious alternative.


----------



## Andrew Butler (27 Aug 2019)

Any updates on NACD?


----------



## Fisher2007 (28 Aug 2019)

Only one I can give is that I emailed for a quote a couple weeks ago and never got a reply.  I've ordered mine through aquariums4life.  I went up to the place a few months ago to check out the quality of their work and was really impressed.  The delay since then has been my end but the ball is rolling now.  I wanted a quote from NACD by way of comparison in price as I'd heard good things about them and their tanks


----------



## mort (29 Aug 2019)

I also asked for a quote a couple of times last year and never got a reply. No idea of their workmanship.


----------

